

Investigative work by Redditor shows power of Twitter - tagawa
http://www.reddit.com/r/canada/comments/woq6s/mass_shooting_at_party_in_scarborough_leaves_one/c5f6kzw

======
ryanhupfer
This is awesome, I love seeing news like this. Well, let me clarify -- the
shootings aren't awesome but the way that the guy pieced it together on Reddit
is super cool. Amazing.

~~~
tagawa
I agree. I'm also surprised at how some of them are freaking out and deleting
their tweets. I hope a side benefit of this is some awareness that social
networks are not some kind of cosy, private club.

~~~
mparlane
I hope they don't realize this at all...

